
Becoming an accomplished software designer - duck
http://www.jbrains.ca/permalink/becoming-an-accomplished-software-designer
======
arctangent
I've found that the successful design of large, complicated systems requires
extensive use of intuition and abstraction, which can only be gained through
lots of experience. (Continually reflecting on how new knowledge impacts on on
relates to your existing knowledge is a good way to embed it at an instinctive
level.)

Unfortunately, not everyone seems to be equal when it comes to the ability to
use intuition and abstraction, or even the motivation to think about the work
they do. This tends to lead to people who can only write code if they're given
a detailed specification. (Hopefully they've got analytical smarts, because
otherwise even that may not be enough for them to contribute at a high level.)

------
mberning
I went through several posts on the site and they all seem to be fairly
content free. Specifically I read through the linked post and the one on
modular design, and it reads like more of a sales pitch than an informative
article.

~~~
omouse
I could tell just from the menu links: Consulting, Coaching, Training,
Speaking. Those are all pretty much synonymous :-|

And all the Agile/XP stuff, ugh.

------
andrewcooke
Articles like this make we wonder how awesome I must be. I don't feel awesome.
But apparently there are people out there who need telling that sometimes
things are obvious, and sometimes you need to think.

------
worldvoyageur
The comment thread on the article itself are well worth reading.

